

How Good Software Makes Us Stupid - yarapavan
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/09/13/1342209/How-Good-Software-Makes-Us-Stupid

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1683888>

Many comments there.

~~~
yarapavan
Thanks. The original BBC article:
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11263559>

